# STUFFING TITAN WHEELS ON FRONTIER?



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO STUFF THE 18' TITAN WHEELS ON MY 05 FRONTIER SE 4WD? MY STOCK 16' WHEELS LOOK A LITTLE BORING. THANKS


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

WHAT? I CAN'T HEAR YOU.


i believe they use a different bolt pattern, but i'm not sure


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY. :cheers:


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Does your Frontier have 5 lug or 6 lug?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

From what I've read, the bolt pattern is different, the Frontier being a few mm smaller! Don't think it will work, but I had the same thought!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

BABYBUSA01 said:


> IS IT POSSIBLE TO STUFF THE 18' TITAN WHEELS ON MY 05 FRONTIER SE 4WD? MY STOCK 16' WHEELS LOOK A LITTLE BORING. THANKS


I know I've seen it listed on the forum, but your '05 wheels are not the 6-139mm pattern like my '04 are they?

I looked at the Titan wheels for my '04, but they look way too big for my little 2wd 4-cyl. They're all over eBay (I guess lots of the Titan owners go aftermarket) listed as 6-5.5" which is close to 139mm but not exact (139.7mm). And, I have no idea how the backspacing and offset work out.

Maybe you can find a Titan owner that'll let you try a test fit.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

I saw some nice 18X8 Armada wheels (same pattern as Titan I think) but I think (as stated above) they're 139mm instead of the 114mm on the Frontier. Plus I'm not sure how easy it would be to move all those tire pressure warning sensors/stems. Somebody mentioned that it's best not to mess with them or they leak. I'm actually pretty happy with the 17" LE 4 spokes I've got so I don't know why I was even looking.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS GUYS, THERE WERE SOME GOOD POINTS MADE. I DIDN'T TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION THAT MY FRONTIER HAS THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSORS WHICH COULD BE JEAPORDIZED FROM THE TITAN/ARMADA WHEELS. I AM NOT EXACTLY SURE ABOUT THE MILAMETERS OR HOW MANY LUGS, SO I'LL CHECK BACK W/ THOSE ANSWERS. PERSONALLY, I AM NOT A FAN OF THE LE STYLE WHEEL. I JUST WANT TO DRESS THE TRUCK UP W/ OUT CHANGING THE SUSPENSION, OR IN MY CASE, CHANGE CHROME WHEELS EVERY 6 MONTHS BECAUSE OF WINTER. :cheers:


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS GUYS, THERE WERE SOME GOOD POINTS MADE. I DIDN'T TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION THAT MY FRONTIER HAS THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSORS WHICH COULD BE JEAPORDIZED FROM THE TITAN/ARMADA WHEELS. I AM NOT EXACTLY SURE ABOUT THE MILAMETERS OR HOW MANY LUGS, SO I'LL CHECK BACK W/ THOSE ANSWERS. PERSONALLY, I AM NOT A FAN OF THE LE STYLE WHEEL. I JUST WANT TO DRESS THE TRUCK UP W/ OUT CHANGING THE SUSPENSION, OR IN MY CASE, CHANGE CHROME WHEELS EVERY 6 MONTHS BECAUSE OF WINTER.


----------



## Chicorob (Aug 24, 2005)

BABYBUSA01 said:


> THANKS GUYS, THERE WERE SOME GOOD POINTS MADE. I DIDN'T TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION THAT MY FRONTIER HAS THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSORS WHICH COULD BE JEAPORDIZED FROM THE TITAN/ARMADA WHEELS. I AM NOT EXACTLY SURE ABOUT THE MILAMETERS OR HOW MANY LUGS, SO I'LL CHECK BACK W/ THOSE ANSWERS. PERSONALLY, I AM NOT A FAN OF THE LE STYLE WHEEL. I JUST WANT TO DRESS THE TRUCK UP W/ OUT CHANGING THE SUSPENSION, OR IN MY CASE, CHANGE CHROME WHEELS EVERY 6 MONTHS BECAUSE OF WINTER.


I am probably beating a dead horse but unless you went with custom 6x4.5 to 5x5.5 it wouldnt work. The bolt patterns are totally different. I got some wheels from discount tire centers website and they look great. I got 20" wheels but they had the same in the 18" size. I think that would be the way to go. My 20" wheels seem to be compatible with the tire pressue sensor.


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

I managed to run over a long blade knife and destroy a tire when my 05 Frontier was 2 days old. When Goodyear pulled the tire we found that the sensor is stuck to the inside of the wheel with a nut and some sticky tape. It started leaking so the tech wrapped teflon tape around the threads. I see no reason you couldn't transfer the sensors to a different wheel as all it is, is a pressure sensor set to go off when the pressure drops to a certain point.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Chicorob said:


> I am probably beating a dead horse but unless you went with custom 6x4.5 to 5x5.5 it wouldnt work. The bolt patterns are totally different. I got some wheels from discount tire centers website and they look great. I got 20" wheels but they had the same in the 18" size. I think that would be the way to go. My 20" wheels seem to be compatible with the tire pressue sensor.


YOUR WHEELS DO LOOK SHARP. I WASN'T SURE IF YOU RAISED THE SUSPENSION OR NOT. I WOULD LIKE MY RIDE TO LOOK SIMILAR. I AM NOT INTO THE BIG OFF ROAD TIRES/WHEELS.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Worren said:


> I managed to run over a long blade knife and destroy a tire when my 05 Frontier was 2 days old. When Goodyear pulled the tire we found that the sensor is stuck to the inside of the wheel with a nut and some sticky tape. It started leaking so the tech wrapped teflon tape around the threads. I see no reason you couldn't transfer the sensors to a different wheel as all it is, is a pressure sensor set to go off when the pressure drops to a certain point.


 THANKS FOR THE INFO. I THOUGHT THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSOR WOULD BE MORE COMPLEX. NOW I DON'T FEEL LIKE MY HANDS ARE TIED BEHIND MY BACK WHEN PICKING AN AFTERMARKET WHEEL. GOOD TO KNOW!


----------



## Worren (Sep 18, 2005)

Just a friendly hint. When you post in all caps it is the equivalent of shouting. It's the same on most every forum.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

Worren said:


> Just a friendly hint. When you post in all caps it is the equivalent of shouting. It's the same on most every forum.


IT'S A FORCE OF HABIT. NOT SHOUTING BUT JUST MAKING IT EASIER FOR ME TO READ. NOTHING PERSONAL.. I HAD GUYS SAY THE EXACT SAME THING ON HAYABUSA.ORG
NICK


----------

